# Happy Mother's Day: Woman pregnant with 18th child



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Jim Bob is a busy, busy man!

LITTLE ROCK, Ark. - It's a happy Mother's Day for an Arkansas woman - she's pregnant with her 18th child. Michelle Duggar, 41, is due on New Year's Day, and the latest addition will join seven sisters and 10 brothers. There are two sets of twins.
"We've had three in January, three in December. Those two months are a busy time for us," she said, laughing.
The Duggars' oldest child, Josh, is 20, and the youngest, Jennifer, is nine months old.
The fast-growing family lives in Tontitown in northwest Arkansas in a 7,000-square-foot home. All the children - whose names start with the letter J - are home-schooled.
Duggar has been been pregnant for more than 11 years of her life, and the family is in the process of filming another series for Discovery Health.
The new show looks at life inside the Duggar home, where chores - or "jurisdictions" - are assigned to each child. One episode of the new show involves a "jurisdiction swap," where the boys do chores traditionally assigned to the girls, and vice versa, Duggar said.
"The girls swapped jurisdictions, changing tires, working in the garages, mowing the grass," she said. "The boys got to cook supper from start to finish, clean the bathrooms," among other chores.
Duggar said she's six weeks along and the pregnancy is going well. She and her husband, *Jim Bob* Duggar, said they'll keep having children as long as God wills it.
"The success in a family is first off, a love for God, and secondly, treating each other like you want to be treated," *Jim Bob* Duggar said. "Our goal is for each one of our children to be best friends, and everybody working together to serve each other makes that happen."
The other Duggar children, in between Joshua and Jennifer, are Jana, 18; John-David, 18; Jill, 16; Jessa, 15; Jinger, 14; Joseph, 13; Josiah, 11; Joy-Anna, 10; Jeremiah, 9; Jedidiah, 9; Jason, 7; James, 6; Justin, 5; Jackson, 3; and Johannah, 2.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ju-gotta be kidding me! :mrgreen:
How do the parents remember all those...er...J-names?
(Of course, Mary had to remember Joseph, Jesus, and James...but that was only three.)


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Damn...buy some condoms.

No wonder the world, in general, is overpopulated. I don't even want kids in the back of my mind for a good while but one is enough...two tops.


----------



## JJB (Dec 27, 2006)

d&mn!!! that's one overbearing mother!! looks like she's done two things in her life in 11 years and one of them is giving birth!


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I watched a little of the show about this family, it was on Discovery the other night. They have 2 sets of twins.

http://health.discovery.com/convergence/duggars/duggarfamily.html

This would explain all the children. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quiverfull


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

She should get and anti-terrorist award because that is how the muslim's are taking over Europe by out populating the natives. Either that or she hasnot figured out what causes it.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow!!! :smt008


:smt1099


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I had a lot of things come to mind to say about that... but none of them are safe for work, so I'll decline comment.

Although, this one is safe.... I hope they have more than three bathrooms!


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I've known a few families that just loved to have babies and they had lots of them. I'm glad my wife was done after 3. I'd have blown my brains out trying to feed a platoon like that!!!....or cut something off :smt119 There is a lot to be said for family but quality of life has got to suffer for everyone involved!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

gmaske said:


> I've known a few families that just loved to have babies and they had lots of them. I'm glad my wife was done after 3. I'd have blown my brains out trying to feed a platoon like that!!!....or cut something off :smt119 There is a lot to be said for family but quality of life has got to suffer for everyone involved!


I hear ya there. My wife still hints at #3 and I cringe. I seriously think all I can handle is the 2 I've got now.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Heck, I can barely support my wife and I and two dogs, let alone HALF THAT many kids!!! No thanks! I'll stick to dogs. He's got to have one hell of a job!

Zhur


----------



## skyfire (May 6, 2008)

zhurdan said:


> Heck, I can barely support my wife and I and two dogs, let alone HALF THAT many kids!!! No thanks! I'll stick to dogs. He's got to have one hell of a job!
> 
> Zhur


he actually doesn't, the media has got enough attention to their family to where the community supports them, they get lots of donations and stuff, according to the show i saw on tv of them lol kinda sad


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

I've met folks who have 9-11 kids.. How they manage or intend to pay for their education I have no Earthly idea. Actually.. homeschooling is probably their only alternative, because folks that are of the type don't subscribe to the public school "indoctrination" as it would be impossible to manage that many kids after becoming the wild xbox-demanding, grand-theft-auto playing, sex-obsessed little darlings the public schools tend to churn out. Then I'm sure they hope and pray for scholarships.


----------

